# How much fog juice do i need?



## stevedz313

This is my first time using a fog machine. I ordered an Eliminator 1000 Watt Fog Machine with a Timer Remote from halloweeneffects, I also got a gallon of Fast Dissipating Fog Fluid by Froggy's Fog. I will be using an antari Dng-100 fog cooler to keep the fog on the floor. Is one gallon of fog juice enough for 8 hrs of use and some testing before the party? I want to keep the floor covered all night, The room size is about 45x50ft.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that should be plenty.


----------



## goneferal

That should be more than enough. I still have most of my gallon from last year and I ran fog for three solid nights.


----------



## Lunatic

You have plenty of juice. In fact you might need to reduce your output or the floor may become quite slippery. The cooled fog can condense and deposit itself on everything. You might want to test it first to see how slick the floor gets. Have fun!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Excellent Haunting cautionary advice, Lunatic...
fog doesn't just go away it returns back to its liquid form and when a surface gets build up, it get slick!


----------



## corey872

Just out of curiosity - did you get the 'fast dissipating' on purpose? is that the stuff to get for ground fog? Seems like you'd want 'long lasting' or some equivalent?

FWIW - I fog Halloween night on a timer ~30 seconds every two minutes, and fog 5-6 parties the rest of the year (~5 seconds every 4 minutes) and all that may use 1-1/2 quarts. 

With fog fluid, a little seems to go a long way - especially indoors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we're still working on a gallon we bought three years ago....


----------



## stevedz313

Very good, thanks.


----------



## Otaku

corey872 said:


> Just out of curiosity - did you get the 'fast dissipating' on purpose? is that the stuff to get for ground fog? Seems like you'd want 'long lasting' or some equivalent?


I read somewhere that the idea behind fast-dissipating fog is that even chilled fog will eventually warm up and rise and the fast-dissipating fog vanishes before it has a chance to do that. I suppose this means that you need to run the fogger more often to keep a layer of cold fog on the floor. And yeah, watch out for slick floors. Fog deposits are mostly the glycerine component and that stuff is as slippery as oil.


----------



## stevedz313

Otaku said:


> I read somewhere that the idea behind fast-dissipating fog is that even chilled fog will eventually warm up and rise and the fast-dissipating fog vanishes before it has a chance to do that. I suppose this means that you need to run the fogger more often to keep a layer of cold fog on the floor. And yeah, watch out for slick floors. Fog deposits are mostly the glycerine component and that stuff is as slippery as oil.


I will keep an eye in the floor. That's the reason i got that fog.


----------



## Terrormaster

1 gallon for 8 hours on a 1000w fogger running on a timer? Maybe I'm doing wrong then. I have a 1000w fogger I got from PartyCity a couple years ago. That thing sucked down almost an entire gallon of Froggies in about 3 hours. That was running constantly - timer set to longest burst and shortest interval.


----------

